# what to do with old wax comb



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hello
I just posted a new video on pressing your own wax into beautiful blocks of wax.hope you enjoy them and leave a comment or click like button.tell me what you like to see next.
Don

go to U tube /fatbeeman


----------



## gregluxus (Jun 24, 2011)

where is it ??? i cant find it please post link. i would like to see how you set up swarm traps thank you


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hello
go to U tube and type in the new fatbeeman channel
it should come up
Don


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It is not with the seven there at this time. Maybe delayed in going up ?


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

It is posted by "fineshooter" and the channel is called "The New Fatbeeman"

Garrett


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

Another fine video Don, Thanks for posting it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNcrmz5AGA8


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Is there a part 2 yet>?


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

there is 6 parts I will post new one every week if people want to see more.if there is no interest I wont post any more.
Don


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Don,
I have been using my solar wax melter but don't get very much wax from old brood comb. You have already shown me a better way. So "YES PLEASE" I would like to see more.


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

Ya Don, we want to see more, I am trying to learn here. We need to see the rest. Thanks!


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

Was looking for part 2 myself. Hope this isn't going to be one of those long awaited sequels like Harry Potter :no:


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I would love to see more!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd be interested in seeing more.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

I have enjoyed what I have seen so far.


----------



## sheepdog (May 3, 2011)

Great videos, and I would like to see more. You talk about your high bred bees. Are they as gentle as Italians?


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

sheepdog
just go to my web page and decide for your self
WWW.DixieBeeSupply.com
Don


----------



## firebug (Aug 27, 2011)

Keep the vids going, great help for new beeks. Thanks for the help


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks firebug
we are making new videos every week 3 new one are up now.
Don


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

Go for it Don. I've watched all of your vids and listened to numerous pod casts...looking forward to more!

PS> your how to lite a smoker vid is great. Works like a charm.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Don, i really like your vids. keepem coming!!


----------

